# LittleAzul's Journal



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello everyone! I thought I would start a journal on my betta and show everyone what has been going on.

Back in August I was getting a tank/bowl for my future betta. That was all I was planning to get really and a couple of plants. Then I stumbled upon this little veiltail male. He was blue with a little peach/red on his fin. He was gorgeous! I wanted him so bad, but he wasnt extremely active like a healthy betta should be. But man he caught my eye and he looked at me too, so I got him.

That night I set him up in his 1 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow. I loved him from the start. So I named him Azul. This is my first pic of him.

He has continued to grow and know it is me as his owner. Ill sometimes just look at him, sometimes get him to follow my finger.  Hes quite the silly boy too. Recently though, he has become sick and I dont have many options on hand. But Im doing what I can for him.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

He is a handsome guy. What symptoms is he showing?


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

His bloating has become very big and his poo is white and a little stringy. I thought it was constipation at first but I think it might be parasites. But he swims fine and is acting fine. So its definitely not anything like swim bladder or dropsy.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish I could help more, but I'm not sure what to advise you to treat him with. I will say it does sound like internal parasites to me though. If you post his symptoms in the general care section I'm sure you will get some helpful advice.
The only meds I have treated my fish with through the years is Methylene Blue, and it has helped with several different problems, from fin rot to parisites...It's only about $2 at Wal-Mart. But again, I would ask around for other opinions about what will work best with his symtoms.
Good luck with him!


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh yeah Ive already got some ideas to help him and Ill try them out.

Thank you!


----------

